# Talk to me about treadmills...



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

We're looking for a treadmill for the garage. Ideally something that can be stored flat/upright easily. I don't want to spend more than £500 and preferably £250-£300 as long as they're not going to fall apart after a month.

It'll mainly be used by the Mrs but also me occasionally and I'm 110kg so needs to be able to take a pounding.

Anyone got any advice on what to look for or avoid?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Any reason why you can't just go for a walk/run?, its free too, it does make me smile when I go to the local gym and you see people pull up in their cars then jump on a treadmill :wave:


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

My knees don't really like concrete so a treadmill is ideal. 

OP - why not go secondhand - I picked up a gym quality machine for £150-£200 a while back that was very heavy duty. Gumtree / ebay have plenty. I think mine was a vision fitness T something, motorised incline, foldable base version.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I generally run outside but when it's icy here it's a nightmare. The Mrs doesn't like running in the dark on her own so would prefer a treadmill.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

only advice i can give is be careful


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

tightlines said:


> only advice i can give is be careful
> Treadmill Fail Compilation 2012 || ABC - YouTube


I have just cried watching that:thumb:


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Anything you can buy new in that price range will not take much abuse. As already suggested an ex gym machine is a good option but won't store easily and will be more costly to maintain.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

tightlines said:


> only advice i can give is be careful


There is certainly no shortage of stupid people is there...


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

I used to have a horizon elite and they are fantastic well above your budget new but there are lots of used examples knocking around on fleabay once people have had enough or the novelty wears off .Also look on gumtree its sometimes better to pick up a bargain on there rather than auction sites :thumb:


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

and for what its worth it is a lot better on you joints ive been running 35 years and my kness feel like ive been running 70 years lol


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Darlofan said:


> I have just cried watching that:thumb:


brilliant stuff, cracked me up too:lol:


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Try restyle fitness, they deal in manufacture returns often with > 50% off.
£500 mark should get you a belter.
I bought one when I was 15st 10lb now down to 14st 4lb
Stock changes weekly.


----------

